# Help find best compact camera with great image quality, good zoom



## brijeshtr (Oct 27, 2010)

hi,

I am looking for a camera with the following features in the order of preference.
a) Great Picture quality
b) Very Good Zoom 
c) Compact Size


I have found 3 of them.. Canon SX 210 IS, Sony H55, and Nikon Coolpix S8000

SX210 has better zoom (14X vs. 10X) and all 3 have 14 MP

But I need to know which of them offers great picture quality. I can compromise little bit on zoom for want of better and crisp images.

I wish to click landscapes, animals, birds, family get togethers, also shoot videos of my kids playing or participating in stage shows and other cultural activities.

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2010)

Canon SX210IS is awesome phone...get it...just love the size and features


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 27, 2010)

cannon Phone ?? wow


----------



## brijeshtr (Oct 27, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Canon SX210IS is awesome phone...get it...just love the size and features



Thanks Sujoy!!

Could you kindly share your reason for choosing SX210 over Sony H55... Is it because of better zoom of SX210.

Which one of these offers better picture quality... I would like crisp images... and I am ready to sacrifice some of the zoom and can settle for 10X zoom offered by H55 if it offers better image quality. Also H55 is more compact when compared to H55

I am really confused between these 2.

other experts are also welcome to comment.

thanks!!


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2010)

sorry for the typo...I meant camera and not phone

U can check canon sx210IS review hereCanon PowerShot SX210 IS review: design, lens, screen, movies, sensor | Cameralabs


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2010)

I own a Sony H55 (14MP 10x zoom). This is my first digital camera, but I am kinda not satisfied with the quality of images that it shoots. The images are sometimes blurry, not clear enough as sony sports them to be. Image processing is a bit slow.The LCD display also distorts when used in house during evening or night.


----------



## brijeshtr (Oct 29, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> sorry for the typo...I meant camera and not phone
> 
> U can check canon sx210IS review hereCanon PowerShot SX210 IS review: design, lens, screen, movies, sensor | Cameralabs




Thanks Sujoy!!

I went to the link suggested by you and what I gather from there is that Panasonic Lumix TZ10 (ZS7) as well as Sony HX5 are better options compared to Canon 210IS.

Do you think Panasonic TZ10 should be preferred over Canon SX210

and any info on when is Sony going to launch HX5 in India would be of help.

Advantage of HX5 is that it shoots 1080p movies. Sony has similar features in HX1 which is currently on offer in India but it is not a compact cam like HX5

based upon above I am tilted towards HX5 and then Panasonic TZ10 (ZS7) and then Canon SX210.

another thing that bothers me in SX210 is that flash comes in the way of my finger and it is very annoying a thing.

pl suggest.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2010)

Bro the panasonic TZ10 is great and one of our forum member have it...but it cost nearly 4k more than Canon SX210IS
Sorry donno much about launch of Sony HX5 in India


----------



## icebags (Oct 31, 2010)

if u want to get TZ110 , u may think about TZ8 ..... its TZ10 minus the GPS receiver and a lott cheaper.


----------



## coolest111 (Oct 31, 2010)

Have a look at PowerShot-SX130-IS it worth the price 
PowerShot SX130 IS - Digital Cameras - Canon India

or raise ur budget to abt 25k....


----------



## rishitells (Nov 2, 2010)

coolest111 said:


> Have a look at PowerShot-SX130-IS it worth the price
> PowerShot SX130 IS - Digital Cameras - Canon India
> 
> or raise ur budget to abt 25k....



Agreed.....SX 130 IS is the way to go if u r under the budget of 15-16000 otherwise increase ur budget.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2010)

Bro the camera OP is considering HX5, SX210IS and TZ10 cost nearly 20k...so I believe he have the budget


----------



## Ecko (Nov 2, 2010)

How abt SONY DSC 360 ?? I t hink its good at around same price ...!!!


----------



## coolest111 (Nov 3, 2010)

I personally Dont See Much Difference If one buys SX 130 IS he have good manual control,good zoom,good HD video....and that too at <15k...
Investing in camera at 20k is worth if there is much difference but wat i found that u will have 14MP instead of 12MP and 2-4X more zoom....nothing more than that...personally i mean its waste of money...
If u hve money go for SX20 Is or SX30 iS......those are at arnd 25k and 30 k respectively....


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2010)

yup coolest111 I agree with u.....even if u have budget of 20k one should try and get Panasonic FZ35 which is superb..it would be 22k-23k

But if u want something pocketable then TZ10 & SX210IS is very small compared to SX130IS


----------



## brijeshtr (Nov 4, 2010)

@Coolest111-- As Sujoy rightly pointed out, I need a pocketeble cam with good zoom and good image/video quality... and SX130 IS is quite bigger comapred to SX210IS and TZ10 and hence SX130 is rejected... SX20 and SX30, and Pany FZ35 are all great but I would still prefer TZ10 over them just because of smaller size of TZ10

@Sujoy- dear I went through the review link provided and it is really great... I gather from there and then from individual web-sites of Canon/Panasonic that SX210 IS although is good but manages only 2.6 shots per second in Continuous Shooting mode while Panasonic TZ10 does manage 10 shots per second and hence HD video quality of TZ10 will be way ahead of SX210.

@icebags -- good suggestion for TZ8... What I understand is that TZ8 = TZ10 minus GPS with smaller video size.. I don't need GPS but TZ8 has only 15 mins of continuous video recording while TZ10 gives 30 minutes due to latter's capability to record in AVCHD Lite mode... what are their relative prices, pl let me know if your are aware?

@Sujoy-- I studied 2 more Panasonic ZR3 and Panasonic TZ8... amazingly both of them manage 10 shots per second.. hence I am now comparing between TZ10, ZR3, and TZ8... all 3 from Panasonic
            As far as I understand ZR3 = TZ10 - GPS - lesser zoom    
I don't need GPS, 8x zoom of ZR3 is all I need wrt zoom and thirdly ZR3 is much lighter and smaller than TZ10... Kindly let me know if there should be any reason to prefer Pany TZ10 over Pany ZR3 apart from the GPS. I am really struck between these 2... Kindly help.

thanks all!!  really benefitting from this forum.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2010)

Bro the biggest difference is there is no Aperture Priority mode and Shutter Priority mode on ZR3...These r standard manual modes in any Camera(PASM)..I am sure if u start learning about photography u would need them

I would say if u have the money get TZ10 ...it is loaded with all the features..u wont have to compromise on any feature..


----------



## brijeshtr (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks Sujoy!!

could you pls briefly explain what is the benefit of Aperture Priority mode and Shutter Priority mode??

Also also why should we not go for TZ8... 
TZ8 = TZ10 - GPS

given that I don't need GPS wouldn't it make sense to go for TZ8.. 
just weighing my options.

thanks again


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2010)

> could you pls briefly explain what is the benefit of Aperture Priority mode and Shutter Priority mode??



Sorry bro I cant...but u can search on google for useful information...and its really useful feature

I think Tz8 is exactly Tz10 without GPS...u can definitely consider it


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 6, 2010)

How id Samsung Tl110??

Just check outand let me know


----------



## warrior047 (Nov 2, 2011)

nothing comes close to sony hx9v and canon sx230 hs in compact zooms!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2011)

u answered 2010 query


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 3, 2011)

I think Nikon S9100 is better than TZ10....
Why not suggest OP S9100 for 13.5k approx(from timtara after using the coupon)

Whats say sujoyp???


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2011)

aroraanant bhai 2010 me poocha tha yaar...plzz guys dont answer this thread anymore


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> aroraanant bhai 2010 me poocha tha yaar...plzz guys dont answer this thread anymore



ha ha ha...sorry buddy I didn't saw the year though I check the day n month...


----------

